# Considerable Leg Strength



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Just hit to new personal bests and im very proud of myself.

60kg squat for 20 reps, down to paralell

120kg leg press 4 x 6

I also did Stiff Leg Deadlifts with 17.5kg dumbbells and found it very easy

Dont personally know many people who train legs so im wondering if i have a good level of leg strength ?

What do you guys lift on your legs ?

Totally pleased with myself from what ive achieved.


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

yawn.


----------



## knuckles (Mar 23, 2008)

i squat 220kg to just below parallel for 10 reps.

leg press 520kg for 10

i train legs on a weekly basis.

im 34 and 124kg and not lifting clean

for your age your lifts look pretty good and as long as they are slowly improving thats all the better.

main thing is for me anyway to enjoy the training.

i used to train to help with the rugby like yourself (played tight head prop)

but the training sort of overtook and i dont play at all now.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2008)

90kg odd squat for 8

140kg press for 6

i do my press straight after my squat so i get major fatigue, could most likely hit the 190/200 if i started on the press but id rather do my compounds first


----------



## SCJP (Sep 8, 2005)

Mrdaveyk said:


> if i started on the press but id rather do my compounds first


The leg press is a compound exercise.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2008)

SCJP said:


> The leg press is a compound exercise.


sorry im getting me words jumbled

what i meant is the fact that squats are open techniques involving stabilizers, i prefer to do them first


----------



## Paul1436114510 (Jan 18, 2006)

Good lifts mate keep it up, dont to squats but i leg press 265kg for 4 sets of 15-20 once a week, one tip for leg press is just go as heavy as you can mate, so many people are scared to go any heavier and get stuck doing small weights, once youve done it once you'll be able to blast it out easy


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2008)

Impossible to say mate, varying techniques of lifting increase or decrease lifts.

Squatting to parallel doesnt count as far as strenght feats go sorry to tell you this.

My brother is 17 been training 5 years is 199lb at 5ft7 and has visable abbs natural 100% and can shift a fair bit of weight even though i dont let him go low on the reps as its not needed for a young body, push your body only once growth doesnt occur any more.

He did squat 225lb for 30 reps and i mean **** to the floor last week right before he puked if that means any thing....it doesnt....


----------



## bkotey (Mar 29, 2007)

100kg for squat 5x5/5ft 6''/14stone mid testex/deca cycle abs just poppin thru thank F*CK!!!


----------



## tkd (Feb 27, 2006)

Con said:


> i dont let him go low on the reps as its not needed for a young body, *push your body only once growth doesnt occur any more.*


Could you elaborate, sounds interesting...


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2008)

tkd said:


> Could you elaborate, sounds interesting...


 Sure but this is just my opinion and i want to state this before i get blasted which seems to happen lately

When your a begginer you have never done any sort of resistance training so every thing is a new stimulas. For instance before i joined a gym i was 14 years old and had 2 8kg dumb bells, every morning i would do one set of 30 reps of curls (i had no clue about any thing) but look and behold 2 months later i had biceps bigger than any of my friends.

Then i got a chuck norris total gym at age 17 i used to do countless sub body weight exersices every day, the day i joined a real gym i was asked if i was doing a junior show ok now i was a **** small 70kg but i was very lean and all muscles had a small bit of development.

So i trained with weights at first straights sets made me grow great, then i had to start adding things such as one or so forced reps.

Now several years later at age 22 the only way i am adding any size to my now 230lb frame is by doing the most intense sets i could ever manage aka drop sets with statics negatives every thing.

Also years ago i could train twice per day with comparadly no effort and grow fine NOW if i do more than 4 days per week i actually lose size and get ill from pushing my body so hard.

SO....what i am saying is train with as little intensity effort ext as you can especially in your teens when your body is naturally still thickening out NOW i am not saying dont do progressively heavier weights i am just saying dont do a Branch Warren "hardcore" work out when a Richard Simmons style work out would still give you size leaving you to slowly up the intensity ladder as years go by.

Remember intense beyond failure training or max weight low rep failure training is hard on joints cns ligaments ext so a teen needs to be carefull..


----------



## tkd (Feb 27, 2006)

I agree with you, I personally think your theory holds merit for bodybuilders.

The theory is akin to the steroid dosage theory: why use a high dosage at an early stage when your body will grow ample amounts of tissue with smaller dosages. So when you hit a plateau, you have somewhere to go from there.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2008)

tkd said:


> I agree with you, I personally think your theory holds merit for bodybuilders.
> 
> The theory is akin to the steroid dosage theory: why use a high dosage at an early stage when your body will grow ample amounts of tissue with smaller dosages. So when you hit a plateau, you have somewhere to go from there.


 Exactly:thumbup1:

If people would do this you would have a lot less teenagers complaining about hurt shoulders, torn muscles and all these other very avoidable things if a bit of thought was put into it.


----------



## wombat68 (Mar 21, 2008)

Good posts Con, hopefully some of the newer people to this will take note, reps due


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

That is a very good post and it totally makes sense.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

see my signature for my (poor) lifts

to be fair mate are you asking if your lifts ae good compared to the whole site?

if so then the answer is no

if not then it is impressive and keep up the good work


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

*Squat 80kg - 5 reps*

*
Leg Press 220kg - 5 reps*


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

corbuk said:


> *Squat 80kg - 5 reps*
> 
> *Leg Press 220kg - 5 reps*


 Bloody hell mate how about shortening your siggy a bit its ridiculasly large:huh:


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

The my protein bit is a bit big haha.


----------



## duffman16 (Mar 30, 2008)

i leg press 140kg for 4 sets of 10 reps but that is straight after squats so probly could be more


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

knuckles said:


> i squat 220kg to just below parallel for 10 reps.
> 
> leg press 520kg for 10
> 
> ...


Sounds like my story m8 (start training to help with rugby)I played tight head as well. But i think that last season was my last enjoy my training more now I also broke my leg quite badly while playin 2yrs ago was off work and couldnt train properly for 6 months (longer for legs) dont think I could cope with another injury like that again lol


----------



## brickhoused (Mar 12, 2008)

as long as your getting stronger and making good progress thats all that should matter


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

> i squat 220kg to just below parallel for 10 reps.
> 
> leg press 520kg for 10





> im 34 and 124kg and not lifting clean


Well well, good lifts


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Can comfortabley squat (low as a snakes willy) 80kg x 5 and leg press 305kg x 8. Deadlift 90kg x 5 - 8. Reps will vary depending on the day and where each is thrown in during the session!

I'm 38 and a lass and weigh around 65kg!


----------

